# Stef's 80 day Status Report



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

I've decided to get a little fancy and included this graph. (I know, I'm a geek







.







The Y axis shows severity of symptoms, 10 is extremely bad while 1 is "feeling groovy". As you can see, there a couple of blips along my journey, but also notice that during these setbacks, my anxiety level remains low.So far so good. I'll keep posting well beyond the 100 day end date to try and measure long term efficacy.Stef.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Stef, You are NOT A GEEK. I don't think you realize how helpful that graphic really is to me anyway. I wish everyone could post something like this. I'm not starting the tapes until April but I'm eager to learn as much as I can. This graphic really makes my expectations more realistic & I know that will be helpful when I'm doing my tapes. When the setback blips occur for me I will have this graphic downloaded in my brain already! & I know that will be encouraging. However, I'm warning ya now, you might need to remind me







! Thanks so much Stef. BQ


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

You are right BQ. I'm a coool dude







.Glad this helps, but just remeber, this is my experience and you shouldn't expect to follow the same pattern. It is helpful however to see someone else's experiences with the program.Stef.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Geeks Rule!!







Cool graphics and very helpful!!K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo, Stef!







Congratulations, and have fun for the next 20 days (and longer).JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi Stef,Thanks for the posting







visuals always help us to understand better,I may post you my 3 year follow through and you could make it pretty for us







Many thanksBest RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Stef..it may be too late, but it would be interesting to compare this to how you felt before the tapes?It makes an interesting comparison as it is


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stef, glad your still doing well. Love the graphics.







LOL Jane's, idea is a good idea.Thanks for posting a follow up and we await your future follow ups.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Stef, thanks for sharing this with us. It seems like your constipation got even worse then it was before going on the tapes. Has it improved since your relapse? How do you weather that storm? Take care and keep going!


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

I think I need to clarify a couple of things. Too bad I don't have "data" from before starting the program, but I can tell you this; I have had IBS for 4 years now. If we use the same scale that I had in the graph, I would put all of my symptons at around the 5 and up mark. There were in those 4 years only a few times where I felt well but they only lasted about 1 week each time. There is a significant difference between that and my symptons over the last 11 weeks. I had 2 set backs during this period that lasted about 10 days and then 4 days respectively. This is the inverse of what I was like before starting the program. Look at weeks 4 to 9. I have never felt that good for that extended period of time since getting IBS. When the set back hit at week 10, I was a little bummed out since I had been doing so well. But that didn't last long. I decided to be grateful for those 5 continuous weeks, rather that be depressed for it being over, for I knew the set back was temporary.I want to stress the importance that my anxiety level, once it went down, did not go back up, even though, I had that set back in week 10.NG, you asked how I handled it. Considering what the past 4 years have been like for me, it wasn't too bad at all. I attribute it to my much lower level of anxiety. I no longer feel helpless and resentful about having IBS. I know that managing IBS is possible and I feel rejuvinated in the pursual of my well being.Good Health,Stef.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks for the post Stef, it is very encouraging for someone like me who is early in the program at Day 37. I hope you will post after the 100 days are over because I'd be interested to know how you are doing.


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Stef, thanks for the clarification...it's really helpful. Can I ask you another question about the constipation? I was wondering what your constipation symptoms were before starting the tapes, and how they improved. Did you have that "incomplete feeling" or you couldn't go at all? Thanks so much. Incidentally, I'm on Day 3!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Fabulous graph! I look forward to your update.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I can tell you Mike's tapes have gone through the test, thats for sure.







Stef, looking forward to the updates.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2001)

Stef, are you going to do a 100 day report? I'd be interested to know how you're doing.


----------

